
Ask HN: What do you look for in an internship? - francium_
I am anticipating a number of internship offers from a variety of companies for software developer roles.<p>1. What are some important (positive) things to look for?<p>2. What are some things (negative) to watch out for?<p>3. Long internship or short term (get to come back to school and graduate a year sooner vs take an extra year overall to graduate but with more experience)?<p>4. Big company or small startup? All in Canada if that makes a difference.<p>5. Going back to (4) graduate sooner... take extra year to graduate and maybe fit in another internship next summer? Or is it more valuable career-wise to graduate right after this internship?
======
ry4n413
Someone smart taking you under his/her wing.

